# Finding a house



## whiskers222 (Nov 16, 2013)

I plan on moving to Ciudad Juarez Chihuahua. I now live in San Diego, California. How do I go about finding a house there? I am having a hard time contacting a real estate agent there. Are there any new home communities near that area?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

First, drive around and get a feel for neighborhoods. When you find an interesting one, explore some more, even on foot, looking for signs in windows, etc., even asking at local businesses.
Real estate agents are not as numerous in Mexico and they handle the more expensive properties. 
It will take legwork and local suggestions. There are also some websites, in Spanish, for most cities. Let Google help you.


----------



## whiskers222 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

I lived in Juarez between 2003-2008 and have been going regularly again now that the cartel wars have subsided -- at least for the time being. RVGringo is right in that you will not find much to help you on the internet. Over that time I rented three different apartments, and I found each one of them either by asking around or with the assistance of a cab driver. Cab drivers are out and about all day and see the _se renta_ signs. As far as new home purchases, sure they will be available. Juarez is a city of two million people. When the time nears, you can PM me for assistance. Are you coming because of a job?


----------



## whiskers222 (Nov 16, 2013)

I am not coming because of a job. I would like to retire somewhere close to that area in the next few months to be close to my girl friend that lives in Juarez. She will be helping me also in finding a house. I plan on visiting there in December. I will look around when I get there. I wonder if in the local newspaper if they have new homes listings on Saturdays like I see every Saturday here in San Diego. That would make my search much easier.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

whiskers222 said:


> I am not coming because of a job. I would like to retire somewhere close to that area in the next few months to be close to my girl friend that lives in Juarez. She will be helping me also in finding a house. I plan on visiting there in December. I will look around when I get there. I wonder if in the local newspaper if they have new homes listings on Saturdays like I see every Saturday here in San Diego. That would make my search much easier.


Her advice will be invaluable and probably all you need. Yes, the big daily, El Diario, does have local classifieds in the print edition, and on the weekends they become quite expansive in all categories. The online version seems to be using a third party classified system, however, and I'm not seeing local ads there. I wish I had more time to look but you can give it a try using the link. Christmas is a great time to come.


----------

